# Solid White Ghost Shrimp?



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

What does it mean when your ghost shrimp turns solid white instead of it's usual transparent. Is it a aging mechanism, like humans get wrinkles? 
Should I be worried about my ghost shrimp's health?


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

They turn white when they're ready to molt, but they should be hiding when they're in that condition. Do you have caves/logs/tunnels for them to hide in?


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I haven't seen him recently so maybe he's hiding. I have a few things like shells and a oyster shell that is held up for him to hide in. when he's like this i worry, I might crush him ( If I haven't already ) when I remodel/move decorations.

Does molt mean he's getting bigger?
P.S. I just so happen to take a pic of him anyway and he was like this check my album "Betta Tankmates" on my profile page. Thanks for the help


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Shrimp and other crustaceans have an exoskeleton so to grow they have to shed the exoskeleton and grow a new larger one through molting. 

If he's hiding he's very likely molting. If you see him out and about after he's turned white he's probably sick. Thy have to hide when they molt because after shedding one exoskeleton before growing another they're squishy and delicate which leaves them open to attack from other animals.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

It's been awhile. so I picked out every deco in the tank and he was not there. I'm worried he might be gone forever. as in "Dead"


----------

